
Twitter Testing Advertising In Twitter Streams - terpua
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/04/14/twitter-testing-advertising-in-twitter-streams/
======
andrewparker
This post is junk. No evidence besides hearsay (without quoting the source, no
less).

